# So there's these two blondes....



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

Here's some semi-recent photos of me and Takoda....as you can see we're both TOTAL blondes and bit derpy....or at least she is. And for those that don't know she's a Lab mutt thingy majig....

Excuse my ugly mug....the dog looks awesome though!!


----------



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

How nice of you to spend some time with her. 
Though, I think she'd be happier running free instead of taking the same picture 10 times from slightly different angles. Are they EVER not leashed/tied up? Ever?


----------



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> How nice of you to spend some time with her.
> Though, I think she'd be happier running free instead of taking the same picture 10 times from slightly different angles. Are they EVER not leashed/tied up? Ever?


Again with this really? No both dogs are never off leash, I don't trust them off leash and I know for a fact their recall sucks. And having them off leash is not worth the risk. Can you just for once comment on the pictures without nit picking about something because I choose not to raise my dogs the way you do. They are after all MY dogs and I can do as I please with them, and them not ever being off leash hasn't killed them yet, so I think they'll be fine. Besides she gets to run around on a 100ft long lead for 45 to 2 hours depending on my work schedule everyday....she's fine.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Muttkip said:


> Again with this really? No both dogs are never off leash, I don't trust them off leash and I know for a fact their recall sucks. And having them off leash is not worth the risk. Can you just for once comment on the pictures without nit picking about something because I choose not to raise my dogs the way you do. They are after all MY dogs and I can do as I please with them, and them not ever being off leash hasn't killed them yet, so I think they'll be fine. Besides she gets to run around on a 100ft long lead for 45 to 2 hours depending on my work schedule everyday....she's fine.


Yes, really. 

Hmm, probably not. 

But yes, they are your dogs. That's fantastic that they get to run around all day. What games do they like to play? Training is really bonding and awesome, I'd work on that recall. Not only will it strengthen the bond, but then they can be off leash without immediate death. I can't imagine having an adult dog lacking training so badly I couldn't let them run off leash on my own property or in a very low-distraction setting. It boggles my mind.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Cute dog. What is she mixed with?

Recall is the number one thing I worked with on my Italian greyhound, since they have a high prey drive and can run VERY fast. We started at nine weeks and now she is really reliable! Not to the point where I let her walk on the sidewalk without a leash (Bishop could probably! He can do a heel in the dog park with like 50 dogs around!) but due to her breed, we're probably about as good as it's going to get!


----------



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

She's mixed with Mountain Cur. Common mix around here for deer dogs, bay dogs, and flat out all around hunting dogs.

Simple, I really don't want her having recall. I don't want her off leash, I don't see the point in it. She's dog reactive, she does get along with most dogs but if they start something she can and will finish it. My neighbors aren't too fond of stray or loose dogs being on their property because I thought it'd be nice to let her be "free", IMO her running loose off leash is NOT worth the vet bills or HER LIFE. I'm sorry we'll never see eye to eye on that, but it's something I'll NEVER do. And I do train with her on a daily basis, just not recall. Right now I'm working with her on learning to play like a normal dog. So far she's getting I chase the ball thing, just not the fetch part yet. But she's made a big imporvements since I first rescued her. If I choose not have a dog with recall, there's nothing wrong with that and it does NOT make me a bad owner.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

You're right. 
We'll never agree. 
I can't wrap my head around not_ wanting_ a well-behaved, reliable dog.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Muttkip said:


> Simple, I really don't want her having recall. I don't want her off leash, I don't see the point in it. .


What about if she gets out without you having control? Recall isn't just about letting dogs off leash. Its about a safety net for calling dogs away from danger that they don't know exists...like dashing out into the street, across traffic...or dashing towards a fast moving river...or running towards a full adult male moose?

What if something you don't want her getting into something IN her reach when she is on her tether? Recall is about calling her away from things like this as well. I call my dogs off from things all the time, not just when they are off leash.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

She's a cutie!

I live in the city so my dogs are always on their leashes when we go for walks but when I can take them to a park off leash I'm all over it. Recall is not difficult to teach when you have a bond with your dog. I know you love your dog and think she is happy, but you have not truly seen her happy unless you've seen her running free with ears flopping in the wind and a big grin to get back to you.


----------



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

Can I ever just post pictures without you guys jumping all over me about something? I mean really, all I wanted to do was share some pictures of me and my dog that is all...not get ragged over something that is none of your business and does not affect you once so ever.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Muttkip said:


> Can I ever just post pictures without you guys jumping all over me about something? I mean really, all I wanted to do was share some pictures of me and my dog that is all...not get ragged over something that is none of your business and does not affect you once so ever.


Well, to be honest...nearly ALL you post up are pictures of your dogs. And all of those pictures are on chains or tethers. And to be honest again, we would love to just help you get them to a better place so that they CAN run without limits. But I will respect that you have no interest in this so I wont respond to any of your further posts about how to better your dog's situation.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

You've received several compliments on your dog in this thread and have not once said "thank you" for the compliments.


----------



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

****Edited By PuppyPaws**********My dogs are FINE and don't need to be in a better situation. They're taken care of and do live a better life then most dogs I do know.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Cute dog!!


----------



## omgrobyn (Sep 8, 2011)

Y'all are looking good!!!

And wow, some people on here... Look guys, some folks are not, and will NEVER be comfortable letting their dogs off leash, and prefer to keep them contained. Don't try to force your views and opinions on others. At least the dogs are happy and healthy, that's more than most dogs get to have.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

omgrobyn said:


> Y'all are looking good!!!
> 
> And wow, some people on here... Look guys, some folks are not, and will NEVER be comfortable letting their dogs off leash, and prefer to keep them contained. Don't try to force your views and opinions on others. At least the dogs are happy and healthy, that's more than most dogs get to have.


This is a discussion board open to debate in a friendly and respectful manner. If you don't like it...don't post up. Debate consists of opinion, fact, experience, etc. 

So...if someone doesn't like what people have to say about dogs being tethered all the time...don't post pictures of dogs tethered up. Easy enough.


----------

